# Have you seen the latest ebay changes?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

As a seller, you may no longer have an option for selling insurance????

So this means that the next $3,000 measuring device I have...I cannot force the buyer to purchase insurance.

Anyone else think these changes are absurd????


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not really.
I've noticed a steady decline over the years of buyers who voluntarily purchase insurance (I've always had it as "optional"). Lately, it's maybe one in fifty who buy insurance. 

It's really up to the _seller_ whether to insure or not, clovis, as we're the ones who are responsible if something goes missing. Personally, I usually insure if something is $100 or up. Something that would hurt if I had to replace it out of pocket. 

I don't pad out every shipping charge with enough to cover insurance, but I add a few cents to everything I sell, so that I can easily add insurance to higher ticket orders.


----------

